# Cross Over for Deleted J Codes



## janet r beasy (Jan 5, 2010)

Question: Penicillin G benzathine and penicillin G procaine-In reviewing the 2010 HCPCS I find codes that are deleted J0530, J0540, J0550 the question that I have is the J0559 replacing these has only 2500 units.  How do we come up with the correct units for 6,000.000, 1,200,000…… ( This is not L-A)

Example: 

How does the J0559 cross over from the three deleted codes J0530,J0540, and  J0550 when each code represented different unit amounts?  Do we use that one code for a crosswalk for all three deleted codes?

Or do we say 2500 X 240 (units) = 600,000 units, 2500 X 480 (units) = 1,200,000 units, 2500 X 960 (units) = 2,400,000 units

How can we bill for that many units on a claim to represent the three different levels of units administered?

There are practices that are very confused on the interpretation of these codes as well as myself.
Thank you for your Help!


----------



## jdd111168 (Jan 12, 2010)

Same question here!  Also, the RBRVS for the J0559 code is 0.00?  How does that work?


----------



## ginny martin (Mar 31, 2010)

Janet -

Did you ever get a reply to your question?  I too am wondering why the change was made.

Ginny Martin


----------

